# RDS TMS



## Bosunbob (Apr 6, 2016)

I have a 09 Xtrail and sometime ago I lost the RDS TMS signal ant therefore do not get any of the traffic reports. I have checked all the settings for navigation and they are all on. Can anybody tell me what is wrong? Thanks


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

There's no RDS TMS signal?


----------

